# The BEST micro fibre cloths?



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting these...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Eurow-Shag-Pile-D ... m153.l1262

For waxing off, drying after blading, and the final buff.

Anyone used these? They get good write up whenever mention on Detailing world. Any other micro fibres i should consider... Links please...

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Buy 'em - they are fantastic.....I bought the pack of 10 as well, as you save money in the long-run. But to be honest, you can buy them in something like a pack of 3 if you wanted.

They just last, last, and last. Worth every penny :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Ahh wicked :!:

You'd know i guess being a clean freak! :wink: Think il get the 3 pack coz ive been using the same one i got with the Turtle wax ice for a bout a year now with no probs.
...............................................................................................................................................

A twatty question about paypal. I currently have about £2 in my account so not enough to buy these. Do i have to make sure there's enough money in my paypal account before i order it or can i just go ahead and order it now and they'll draw it from my bank account?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> Ahh wicked :!:
> 
> You'd know i guess being a clean freak! :wink:


Well, I was out there Christmas Eve with the Rotary, just to make sure Santa didn't miss me by seeing my shiny car below 

Seriously though - you won't regret spending a penny on these cloths. I wasted sooo much money on 'other' mf towels in the past, from cheap shops etc.

Just be careful with 'em - if you drop it, chuck it. The fibres will keep any dirt locked in (as with all mf's), so you'll end up dragging it over the paintwork if you keep it. :wink:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

CostCo - 36 for £12 and they are every bit as good as the Megs ones for £15 for 2! 8)


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

TeeTees said:


> Well, I was out there Christmas Eve with the Rotary, just to make sure Santa didn't miss me by seeing my shiny car below


 :lol: nuTTa!

Si: I read about those Costco ones. I think il give these a try, besides i don't have a Costco card. I just ordered them direct off their website.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

look a good buy; cant see elite sellin shite!
But another for the costco microfibres, they are ace and cheap too! detailing world fave as well
Si


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

TeeTees said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh wicked :!:
> ...


I did the same thing! 8) 5 hours claying and machine polishing and waxing on Christmas eve, followed by 2 hours on the interier this morning - my Christmas pressent to the car :wink:

And, the cleaner the car the faster it goes 8)


----------



## robby (Feb 1, 2004)

qooqiiu said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I was out there Christmas Eve with the Rotary, just to make sure Santa didn't miss me by seeing my shiny car below
> ...


Do you have a link to the site (i don't have an account either) -


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

I got those towels from cleanyourcar.co.uk worth every penny £2 per towel and they are very very good!

Smaller than most towels but you get 10 in a pack so you can just use 2 or 3 for the job


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Dan_TT said:


> I got those towels from cleanyourcar.co.uk worth every penny £2 per towel and they are very very good!
> 
> Smaller than most towels but you get 10 in a pack so you can just use 2 or 3 for the job


That's what I do - I usually have one towel in my hand for removing the polish/wax, and other in my pocket to buff off any remaining residue.

I'll hang fire on any comments regarding the Costco towels as I haven't used 'em, but believe me the EuroW ones are brill. Just buy a small pack off 'em to give them a go - you won't regret it. :wink:

SimonQs : you just gotta show some love to yer motor, right ? 8) ....and you're right - the less dirt, the greater the aero-dynamics


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

COSTCO, do i marvelous pack of 20 really thick mirco fibre yellow cloths for £7.95 , they are really good value i think


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

yes they are a excellent cloth you should also try farecla cloths sold in box's of 3 you can wash them through
several times after compounding or polishing also good for cleaning inside windows with nilco nil glass cleaner
i am not promoting any manufacture's product's as i work for a motor factor in auto refinish supply to the motor trade
and hope i can be helpful to many of you as i am new to this forum and just finding my feet


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

They finally arrived today, about bloody time too :!: 








I can't believe how thick and fluffy they are  The one on the right is a well use Meguiars microfiber. I'm sure the Errow be amazing for the final buff but im not so sure about taking off the wax. We'll see...


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> I can't believe how thick and fluffy they are  The one on the right is a well use Meguiars microfiber. I'm sure the Errow be amazing for the final buff but im not so sure about taking off the wax. We'll see...


You won't be disappointed, trust me :wink:

I use mine for removing wax OR polish, and they work a treat. Being so thick, it's easy to use both sides too.....some might say they're a bit 'small' for a MF towel (as they're about flannel size), but having TWO sides to work with has its plus points for sure.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

qooqiiu said:


> I'm thinking of getting these...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Eurow-Shag-Pile-D ... m153.l1262
> 
> ...


Very good cloths, you wont regret buying them


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

These any good for drying the car off or shud I use something else? Use a couple of megs MFs at the mo but need some more.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Get yourself a MIRACLE DRYER towel. Very soft, huge and super absorbent


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hark said:


> These any good for drying the car off or shud I use something else? Use a couple of megs MFs at the mo but need some more.


Nah - wouldn't use them as a drying towel, as they're way too small.

You want the Sonus der Wunder Towels :

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibr ... od_84.html

They seem a bit costly for a 'towel', but I've had my two for over a year now, and they still work as good as when I first used 'em. You won't need any more than the two supplied either :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

TeeTees said:


> [You want the Sonus der Wunder Towels :
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibr ... od_84.html


They look very similar to the Meguiars drying towel which i bought and only used a few times coz it was as rough as fuk. Its a waffle design right? Have you used the Megs one? Can you compare?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > [You want the Sonus der Wunder Towels :
> ...


They DO look similar in that they are both waffle weave, but it's like comparing different grades of sandpaper, ie. they look the same, but the Meguiar's one IS rough as f'k.....the Sonus ones are nice and soft, and gentle to your paint.

Keep the Meg's one for yer wheels :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Just bought these too. If only for the wheels and windows.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10-M-CLOTH-MEGA-P ... 240%3A1318


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> Just bought these too. If only for the wheels and windows.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10-M-CLOTH-MEGA-P ... 240%3A1318


Interesting - never seen/heard of 'em before. Let me know how you got on with 'em.

When I bought my Sonus der Wunder drying towels, I actually bought 'em in a pack of 3 different kinds of towel (2 off each) - drying, buffing, and polishing.....I use the polishing ones for the windows :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Well i tried these ones today for the 1st time...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Eurow-Shag-Pile-D ... m153.l1262

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] Is it possible to love a cloth? :lol: I LOVE THESE :!: They are just amazing. I used one for actually washing the car ..way better then a wash mit .. WAY BETTER :!: I rung it out and used it to dry off after i bladed the majority of water off. I used a new one to wax off. It worked superbly, it never got clogged up like it thought it might. I is well happy  Ive just ordered another 10 just in case they discontinue them or something.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> Well i tried these ones today for the 1st time...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Eurow-Shag-Pile-D ... m153.l1262
> 
> [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Is it possible to love a cloth? :lol: I LOVE THESE :!: They are just amazing. I used one for actually washing the car ..way better then a wash mit .. WAY BETTER :!: I rung it out and used it to dry off after i bladed the majority of water off. I used a new one to wax off. It worked superbly, it never got clogged up like it thought it might. I is well happy  Ive just ordered another 10 just in case they discontinue them or something.


 :lol: :lol: You ordered another 10 ??? :lol: :lol: That's you set up for the next few years now then

Glad you like 'em. They're my all-time-fave, and I won't be swapping for anything. I must be honest, I haven't used 'em as a drying towel though.

PS. ditch the blade. I haven't heard any good feedback about them, apart from they drag dirt across your paintwork. I used a Sonus der Wunder drying towel, and just 'lay' it over the water to absorb and then lift off. Once the majority off the water has been absorbed, I'd THEN go over with another towel to wipe the excess dry. :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

TeeTees said:


> [PS. ditch the blade.


 :lol: Knew you were gonna say that. Its fine. I run my finger across it after every swipe. Its so fast.



TeeTees said:


> I used a Sonus der Wunder drying towel, and just 'lay' it over the water to absorb and then lift off


 [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------

